# Newbie with question! :) Photos to follow



## scw02102 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi newbie here will post up some pics of my car tomorrow but a question first 

Picked up my TT 225 mapped to 272 tonight and fancy a dump valve

after loads of searching im stuck between 2

forge 007
forge spilter

i want the noise of a dump valve but hear better reviews regarding the 007

how loud is the 007 when compared to the standard one, any videos???? as ifs its not much difference its not what im looking for

*ALSO *do i need a fitting kit or is it a direct replacement for the standard one???/

thanks in advanced


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk you might want to join  
The 007p sounds the same as the standard DV


----------



## scw02102 (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks so if i want the volume there is no point in buying the 007

my only option is spliter????

also as im running more boost would u expect the 007 to be slighty louder?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scw02102 said:


> thanks so if i want the volume there is no point in buying the 007
> 
> my only option is spliter????
> 
> also as im running more boost would u expect the 007 to be slighty louder?


Yes if your TT is remapped then the 007p would be louder even more so if you have a wak box fitted


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

go for the 007p. best for reliability and all round performance


----------



## scw02102 (Jan 6, 2009)

007 it is everyone recommends it

a quick clean with my snowfoam (xmas present)

needs a wax and polish but its a start


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent

i had a AB lance i think for snow foam, but the fit was utter rubbish

looking good.


----------

